# How do I dry tomatoes?



## psobrasil (Aug 7, 2002)

Please, I am a new member and I`m in search of a recipe to dry tomatoes.  I know I need to use a good olive oil, but what about the other spices and how do I go about drying them?  We planted way to many this year.  Thanks any & everyone!


----------



## leigh (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi, psobrasil!  Lucky you, with all those gorgeous, luscious tomatoes!!   

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find a recipe for drying tomatoes - every other veggie under the sun, of course, but no tomatoes.  

However, necessity being the mother of invention (I have all of about 5 pounds of extra toms here), I'm going to try drying a few this weekend anyway.  I'm going to just slice them and lay them on the trays in my little bitty cheapo food dryer and see what happens.  I also am going to slice some and dry in the oven on the lowest setting - my oven will go down to about 150 degrees, so I'm hoping that the 150 degrees with the oven door opened a couple of inches will do the trick.  I believe they are dry enough when they get leathery, then you have to let them cool and put them all into a big open container like a dishpan and stir them a couple times a day for 2 weeks and then heat them again just to 175 degrees and let them cool again.  At which point they're ready to store.  Or anyway that's what my book, "Putting Food By" says about other foods, so I assume the same holds for tomatoes.

I'll let you know how they turn out.  Meanwhile, enjoy the seeds and juice dripping off your chin!!


----------



## psobrasil (Aug 22, 2002)

*tomatoes*

Dear Leigh, 

Thank you very much for your reply.  I am still trying to figure out some things to do.  I will try your ideas on a small scale.  I appreciate you taking the time out and will let you know what work and/or if I find some other recipes/ideas that will help us both. 

Yours truly,  pso


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2004)

I dry tomatoes in my oven all the time. I use them in everything and also love to just eat them as is 

Cut the tomatoes in half and scoop out all the seeds. Place on a cookie sheet cut side up. Drizzle with a little olive oil and sprinkle with a little kosher salt. Put them in the oven at a very low temperature. I usually shoot for about 250-300 degrees. They will take quite a while to dry, but be patient. Depending on the degree of dryness you want, they can take anywhere from 4 hours to 18 or more. I like them on the dry side so I let them sit in the oven for a long time. I usually turn them at least once during the cooking process. Enjoy!


----------



## WayneT (Sep 24, 2004)

Very similar to the way I dry tomatoes. The Romas are by far the best for drying.


----------

